# Solved: Brand New To Windows 10



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I inadvertently removed two buttons (the search & multi desk view) on my taksbar in Window10. Its driving me crazy on how to put them back, in fact, I can't focus on anything. I've attached two screen shots showing the before and the after. PLEASE, any help would be appreciated.

I've attached a 3rd screenshot so that you can see how CCleaner is dropping off the taskbar. I can't figure out how to make it fit and add back search and multi desktop view 



Thank you


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

right click on the taskbar ....and tick show task view button


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

the other is the magnifyer????? just do a search for it then right click and.......pin to ?


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

thank you, but that doesn't help.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

replay said:


> right click on the taskbar ....and tick show task view button


did u do this??????????????


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm looking for the search built into the taskbar in Window 10. The magnifyer doesn't do that. It zooms the page in and out. It seems as though it would be simple to put back. I can see how to right click and add Contana, or hide it. But can't figure out how to add back that multi desktop option and the search option. I'm I making sense?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i already told u twice how to get the multi desktop option.......

right click on the taskbar ....and tick show task view button


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

The search icon is about the same, right click on the taskbar &#8594; Search &#8594; Pick any option besides "None"


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

its been clicked from the beginning.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

here are my options for right-clicking on the taskbar


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

right click on taskbar scroll up to search then tick show search icon/box


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

there is no search option when I right click on my taskbar.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Because Cortana is enabled. 
So you want CC on the taskbar?


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

You are right, if I disable Contana CCleander will return, but there is a way to get Contana, Search and Multi Desktop view while CCleaner is showing. I did disable it in the photo so that you can see, but I still can't figure out how to put those back


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I can type Win key-x and it will bring up the command view and I can get the search that way, but i should be able to access it right from the taskbar. I've attached two screenshots so that you can see what Im saying


please help...


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Far as search and cortana you can only have one at a time. 

So if you disable Cortana and then right click on the taskbar and insure
that "Show task view button" and "Show search icon, under Search" are checked. You should have the
the two icons back right? 
If yes: Go, Start &#8594; All Apps &#8594; CC Cleaner &#8594; right click on CC and select pin to taskbar. 
CC icon should be last on the taskbar row/list, just drag it to whatever position you want.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

CoolBurn said:


> Far as search and cortana you can only have one at a time.
> 
> So if you disable Cortana and then right click on the taskbar and insure
> that "Show task view button" and "Show search icon, under Search" are checked. You should have the
> ...


thx coolburn ...for the cortana clarification, we are all learning windows 10 ( i have had it for a few days only)


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> thx coolburn ...for the cortana clarification, we are all learning windows 10 ( i have had it for a few days only)


Oddly I have not even used Cortana yet.

dlbutler,
The attached picture is what your trying to achieve right?


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay. When I right click, I do get the "Show Task View Button,", but I don't get any sorta' "Show Search Icon," or "Search anything" option. I posted a example of the options i get when I right click. I do understand what your saying but I dont get the search option. Someone else said that to me also, but its not there.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

yea, thats what I want. I didn't realize that I couldn't have search and contana both showing until someone mentioned it. BUT I've been running Start8 since Win 8, and forgot to mention it. I thought for a minute that may be the problem, but I did have the Search and Windows Desktop View running


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I got it big guy!! thanks


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks everyone. I can now focus on work! Thank you


----------

